# 240$ for this...what do you think?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Chuk said:


> Hey guys, found this for sale...240$ I'm planning on building a electric ford fiesta on a small budjet, no highway speeds, I know it's a bit on the small size at around 40 pounds...but would it be too small??
> Here are a few pics
> ADVANCED D.C. HYDRAULIC PUMP MOTOR 114330 FORKLIFT PARTS 12/24 VOLTS


Chuk,

I answer this same question over and over. Did you read though http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html 

It is a hydraulic pump motor. It is unidirectional. The correct rotation for you? It has an internal spline drive therefore difficult to couple to the driveline. It is intermittent rated (20%) so you have no idea at what load or speed it is capable of for a traction motor. The nameplate doesn't have a RPM or current rating. It appears to have been marked for disassembly. Why? Was it repaired?

Is it big enough for a car? Sure. I have seen an idiot couple a handheld battery powered drill to the transmission input shaft on a car and move it several yards. If....if you couple this motor to the transmission and if it has a usable RPM range for a reasonable battery pack and if you can provide suitable cooling, it likely can power a car at some performance level.

Regards,

major


----------

